

Observations on the Immunization Controversy - Valien
http://wkstafford.wordpress.com/2011/12/18/observations-on-the-immunization-controversy/

======
Valien
As a note - I've known this Dr for a good # of years. He's part of a dying
breed of general family practitioners and sensible doctors that you don't see
much anymore.

